

Neutron – A Full-Blown Windows PC in the Palm of Your Hand - victorvation
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/atomcomputer/neutron-a-full-blown-windows-pc-in-the-palm-of-you

======
walterbell
See also [http://liliputing.com/2014/10/windows-compatible-hdmi-tv-
sti...](http://liliputing.com/2014/10/windows-compatible-hdmi-tv-stick-intel-
bay-trail-cpu.html)

------
fasteo
How is this different from an Intel NUC ?

~~~
MWil
I think it IS Intel's NUC in an acrylic box and wouldn't be surprised to see
Kickstarter end this project

~~~
fasteo
They have addressed this in the updates page but frankly, I am now lost:

"We make no secret in saying that our insanely small Neutrons are made
possible with Intel's ultra-small form factor NUC boards. We are working
directly with a distributor to make sure to get the best pricing for Next Unit
of Computing boards we can. Where the Neutron shines is that it is one of the
only fully integrated NUC based computers in the world, meaning using one is
just as simple as taking it out of the box and plugging it in" [1]

So, they are charging a premium to literally install the RAM, SSD and Windows
8.1 (in some pledges only).

[1]
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/atomcomputer/neutron-a-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/atomcomputer/neutron-
a-full-blown-windows-pc-in-the-palm-of-you/posts)

